# 300w CFL



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 10, 2009)

ok just went up to my local lowes and picked up a 300w cfl puts off about 3500 lumens, anyone else ever see one this big lol cost was 18 us dollars


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2009)

300 watts at only 3500 lumens isnt very good.

One 300 watt cfl= 3500 lumens
 or
Two 42 watt cfl'[email protected] 2700 lums=  5400 lumens

My T5 is 324 watts @ 30,000 lumens

I seen that the other day,,and ran from it.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 10, 2009)

hmm didn't no that, thank you, i figure though i have 2 42 and a 300 i should be good till i get my hps in a week or two you think?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> hmm didn't no that, thank you, i figure though i have 2 42 and a 300 i should be good till i get my hps in a week or two you think?


 
Bro,,I hope ya dont get mad at me ,,but thats way to much of a waste of watts,(Electricity) for those Lums. If I were you I would just use the 2 42 watters. Thats over 5000 lumens. Should be fine untill your HID gets in.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah i got some 30 watters at lowes that put out 2035 lumens each.Each one cost under $3. I use about 5 of these.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 10, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> ok just went up to my local lowes and picked up a 300w cfl puts off about 3500 lumens, anyone else ever see one this big lol cost was 18 us dollars



Sure thats not the equivalent wattage?

Here is 105 watt CFL thats 6900 lumens
hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/105-Watt-Compact-Fluorescent/31295/


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 10, 2009)

im sorry misread red it, its is 3500 lumens per 100 wats


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 10, 2009)

OK then. Nice!


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 10, 2009)

and cowboy i would never get mad at you, ive learned so much from your grows and everyone elses on here i dont think i could get mad at anyone for telling the RIGHT things


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 10, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> hmm didn't no that, thank you, i figure though i have 2 42 and a 300 i should be good till i get my hps in a week or two you think?



You'll be fine after you get the HPS.

I would not recommend you keep them under flouros for more than three weeks.


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 10, 2009)

that's a big lightbulb  $18 doesn't seem worth it for the light output though, you can get yourself some of those Y jointed light socket adaptors, and put 2 100 watt CFL's in the same socket, and get 5600 lumens for roughly $3 a lightbulb (or if you can find them on sale, even cheaper, i picked up a 12 pack of 100 watt CFL's for 8 bucks). Either way, imagine putting those huge CFL's in the Y sockets.....can we say....bright light! bright light!

just to keep it honest, I typod, it's not 5600 it's 5400 lumens for 2 of 'em :holysheep: lol sorry about that for anyone that caught it


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 10, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> You'll be fine after you get the HPS.
> 
> I would not recommend you keep them under flouros for more than three weeks.


 
Hey! that sucks....i grow entirely under flouros....for now  I get a decent yield, ATM I'm flowering a almost 4' end to end, 3.5' tall, and 3' wide plant under a gang of flouro tubes and CFL's....it seems to be doing ok, but they've been under 'em for longer than 3 weeks heheh

Mind you....I suck up more power than a electric vampire..But my power bill hovers around $80 a month depending on if i leave the rest of the lights in the house on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2009)

I also use Floras,,but my grow is small and personal. I got a very  very good deal on my T5's (30,000 lumens) Im happy with my smoke. Yes I could get more Bud with HPS,,but I dont wanna spend anymore money,,and Im happy with MY SMOKE,,cause I dont have ta buys it no more.:hubba:


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 10, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> ok just went up to my local lowes and picked up a 300w cfl puts off about 3500 lumens, anyone else ever see one this big lol cost was 18 us dollars


 
what brand is that greenmachine and any way u could get a picture of the box it came in?

Also the other guy above me who said he has 100 watt cfls that he puts in the y adapters and gets 5600 lumens somthign isnt right there a 42 wat cfl puts out 2700 so 100 watt one should more powerful then what u say it is unless when ur talking 100 watts u mean it replaces a 100 watt bulb and its a 26 wat cfl and if that is the case please tell me where to find 26 watt cfls that throw out 2800 lumens cause i have 26 one's myself and the highest i found was 1700 lumens.Not tryign to bash or insult anyone just done tons of homework on CFL'S if i had it to do again and the money  i would go with t5's like cowboy


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 10, 2009)

..I meant HIS flouros...

If your are workin' for you...great.

Imma Hid man. 

...and I am extremely proud of my YIELDS.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

I use and have a 6500k cfl that is a 42 watt/300 watt that I think gives off 4700 lumens or 4300 lumens, works great in my little veg box.


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 10, 2009)

I read the box...it puts 150 watt of light (supposidly) and is 2700 lumens, it's been about 3 months since I bought 'em, so I was just trying to remember it all off the top of my head, it's a 42 watt light though.

Warning: Marijuana and vicodin = short term memory loss problems like whoah hehehe


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 10, 2009)

after a quick calculation of the lumen output i've got, it's 37600 for a 4' long 3.5' wide 4' tall area. The box is lined with mylar, and I've got 4" vents with computer fans on the ends, one intake, one output, and a small aucilating fan to circulate the air inside the grow tent. Its not the optimum light output for that sized space, but hey, its not like i'm growing to do anything other than medicate myself. I am constantly saving money to add more lighting. I'll be buying a HPS myself soon, got my eye on a real nice 1000 watter. Wal-Mart budgets really suck.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 10, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> ok just went up to my local lowes and picked up a 300w cfl puts off about 3500 lumens, anyone else ever see one this big lol cost was 18 us dollars



I'm guessing you mean 300 watts equivalent.  You can get that many lumens with the 2 of the cheapo 100 watt equivalent, 26 watt actual bulbs with 1700 lumens per bulb.  You can buy a pack of 3 for $7 or so.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

where are you gonna plug that into?


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 10, 2009)

fits into a normal socket


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah but its gotta say holds that much you know? i wouldnt know. like a spotlight or somn


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 10, 2009)

i seen a similar cfl at lowes and HD.lowes has a 300 watt that puts out 4200 lumens and the hd one puts out 3900.same with the 40 wat cfls.i seen one 40 watt cfl at a grocery store putting out 2750 lumens and the ones at hd putting out 2600.just means you need to shop around a bit before ya buy.personally after all the sockets,plug ins,wires and switchs(just to be safe since no ground wire)it was worth it to buy one of the hid lights at the store there for 30 bucks.but listen to the guys on here talking about those 5000 lumen bulbs.thats where its at.go buy you a cheap fixture and whip up some of those.EDIT:i didnt think i needed to mention it because its obvious but who knows.yes i said the 5000 is where its at when it comes to fluoros but when it comes to lights period HID is the way to go


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 11, 2009)

greenthumberish

Mind you....I suck up more power than a electric vampire..But my power bill hovers around $80 a month depending on if i leave the rest of the lights in the house on.[/quote said:
			
		

> hahahahahahhaha
> add about 180$ to that $80 you spend on your electricity then you will have my last months power bill.
> thats right $260.
> $80 is quite nice


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> i seen a similar cfl at lowes and HD.lowes has a 300 watt that puts out 4200 lumens and the hd one puts out 3900.same with the 40 wat cfls.i seen one 40 watt cfl at a grocery store putting out 2750 lumens and the ones at hd putting out 2600.


Dude, your numbers make no sense.

A 300 will put out WAY MORE than 4200 lumens. Maybe you dropped a zero off?

Please edit your post to show the real numbers.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 11, 2009)

they are 68 watters saw them the other day, 300 watt equiv. good for vegging.
i use 4 100watt (put off 9k lumes) CFL's flood lights in my vegging room.


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 11, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> hahahahahahhaha
> add about 180$ to that $80 you spend on your electricity then you will have my last months power bill.
> thats right $260.
> $80 is quite nice


 

holy crap! that's steep....i reckon you should switch ALL the lightbulbs in your house to CFL's and make sure all extraneous electrical toys are turned off


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> they are 68 watters saw them the other day, 300 watt equiv. good for vegging.
> i use 4 100watt (put off 9k lumes) CFL's flood lights in my vegging room.


The equivilant wattage is a meaningless number in terms of growing. The number of lumens it produces is much more valuable.

The 430 watt HPS I use for vegging and flowering puts out 56,000 lumens as opposed to your 400 watts of CFL's putting out 36,000.

That's a hell of a difference of lumens per/watt.

You may want to think about using HPS. You'll get a much better bang for your buck and the lumen output will increase your growth in both stages.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 11, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> im sorry misread red it, its is 3500 lumens per 100 wats


 
ok bro i just went to lowes and that is a 68 wat cfl equiv to a 300 wat regular bulb alos it does not put out 3900 per 100wats it only puts out 3900 lumens and it cost 18$ right next to it at my lowes were a 2 pack of 30 wat cfls that put out 2k lumens a piece and cost 8$ i would take it bakc and get those if i where you greenmachine not only does it use more wats then the 2 packs puts out less lumens as well.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

again the watts it says is what it is. if it says 26 watt equivelent to 100, its NOT 100 watts.
check out my grow and your see what the HID light did for my plants


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 11, 2009)

no worries anymrre guys, got 630 coming from the gov't(refund) picking up a 400hps and some auto mini thunderfuck seeds and some outdoor seeds that i gavn't decided on strain yet, i cannot waiit!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

good luck bro.


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 12, 2009)

greenthumberish said:
			
		

> holy crap! that's steep....i reckon you should switch ALL the lightbulbs in your house to CFL's and make sure all extraneous electrical toys are turned off


yeah did that after i got the bill, already had half of them switched out. But i have a few electrical toys, pc, multiple tv's 1000w surrond sound , and a couple game systems, and now a 4000 hps. yeah they take alot of energy but oh well. I only go to work each day for one reason. And thats to make money. And they only make money for one thing. spending it. ANd spending it makes me happy so ill pay a $400 bill before i start sacrificing anything.


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 12, 2009)

and yeah you will like the hid lights. I went from 5 23w cfl's to a 400 w mh conversion bulb and wow. no comparison. none


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks guys all of you, im so excited to finally be doing this legit, btw any ideas on a good outdoor strain? im really into heavy indicas.. anyone know a good outdoor indica strain as well as indoor, preferably a medium height for the indoor and anything for outdoor as long as im getting a strong indica high...


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 12, 2009)

an each of thos 100 watt cfl flood lights put off 9 k lumes.
dude, i said nothing of flowering with CFL. i flower with 4 150's hps thats 600 watts hps lol
an i got another 600 watter hps an a 450 hps coming in for my next grows. so hps is not a problem. but my CFL light flood lights are very nice. but me an my buddy going to get a T-8 hood for 150$ its got 8 3 foot t-8's. i wanna keep a good suply of lights to mix an mach an see what works best bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> an each of thos 100 watt cfl flood lights put off 9 k lumes.
> dude, i said nothing of flowering with CFL. i flower with 4 150's hps thats 600 watts hps lol
> an i got another 600 watter hps an a 450 hps coming in for my next grows. so hps is not a problem. but my CFL light flood lights are very nice. but me an my buddy going to get a T-8 hood for 150$ its got 8 3 foot t-8's. i wanna keep a good suply of lights to mix an mach an see what works best bro.


 
Wiseguy,,check out the T5s Bro.The 4ft puts out 5000 lums per tube. My T5 6tube puts out 30,000 lumens.:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Wiseguy,,check out the T5s Bro.The 4ft puts out 5000 lums per tube. My T5 6tube puts out 30,000 lumens.:hubba:



:yeahthat:  If you are going to use fluoro tubes, I also encourage you to check out the T5s, which are high output.  A 54W tube puts out 5000 lumens.  They run fairly cool and you can get your plants really close to the light without burning them.


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 12, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> yeah did that after i got the bill, already had half of them switched out. But i have a few electrical toys, pc, multiple tv's 1000w surrond sound , and a couple game systems, and now a 4000 hps. yeah they take alot of energy but oh well. I only go to work each day for one reason. And thats to make money. And they only make money for one thing. spending it. ANd spending it makes me happy so ill pay a $400 bill before i start sacrificing anything.


 
Wow dude  I'd suggest unplugging a few of those things when you're not using them lol....I don't reckon you'd have to give 'em up, just be conciensious


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 12, 2009)

I just stopped by my local home improvement..one of those independant places, anyway....I picked up  a  few 45 watt CFLs that puts out 2900 lumens, I reckon that those are probably the best cheap CFL's you can get, only costed $4.00 each. GE makes 'em

edit: and just on 1 side of my plants I have 4 of 'em in Y sockets, thats 11600 lumens just from 2 sockets.... Though, that's not ALL the lightsources I have...it's just the newest addition to supplamental lighting. I've got a total of 10 hanging CFL's now, most of which are 45 watt that produce the 2900 lumens each.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 12, 2009)

greenthumberish said:
			
		

> I just stopped by my local home improvement..one of those independant places, anyway....I picked up a few 45 watt CFLs that puts out 2900 lumens, I reckon that those are probably the best cheap CFL's you can get, only costed $4.00 each. GE makes 'em
> 
> edit: and just on 1 side of my plants I have 4 of 'em in Y sockets, thats 11600 lumens just from 2 sockets.... Though, that's not ALL the lightsources I have...it's just the newest addition to supplamental lighting. I've got a total of 10 hanging CFL's now, most of which are 45 watt that produce the 2900 lumens each.


 

ok i get what your saying bro and i am all for cfls if ur having ot use a small area where hid or hps wouldnt work,But u say u have 10 45 wat cfls hanging around u could  buy a 150-250 hps and probly gain more lumens and use less energy then the 10 45 watters which equal 450 wats for 29k lumens in the long run u would save alot of money on the electirc bill and gain more light penetration with the extra hps for supplemental lighting  over the cfls just my 2 cents


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah i have no problems with cfls in the least bit, i just find it takes alot more time and energy buying and setting them up. HID is alot stronger, and would be well worth the money.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> ok i get what your saying bro and i am all for cfls if ur having ot use a small area where hid or hps wouldnt work,But u say u have 10 45 wat cfls hanging around u could  buy a 150-250 hps and probly gain more lumens and use less energy then the 10 45 watters which equal 450 wats for 29k lumens in the long run u would save alot of money on the electirc bill and gain more light penetration with the extra hps for supplemental lighting  over the cfls just my 2 cents



You are absolutely correct.  A 150W HPS puts out about 15000 lumens, a 250W 28500 lumens, a 400W 50-55000 lumens.  I just hate for people to operate under the misconception that CFLs are in any way cheaper--they simply are not.  And with smaller wattage HPS available for incredibly good prices, HPS is the cheaper, more energy efficient way to flower.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

lol. you can definitly afford it. if growing is something you really care about. Then with the research comes the knowledge that proper equiptment is needed. im not saying its impossible to grow off of a low budget setup because thats not true. im saying, if your serious about growing and actually care about it, then it should be no problem at all for you to get a job and save up a few hundred dollars. not thousand lol.
JMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> Well for me cfls are all i can do being on the wal mart budget and not having a huge indoor place to grow.Also some ppl just dont have the space or budget to buy a HPS which may shock some people some of us are poor or arent able to drop thousands on grow set up but does thta mean we cant grow no it doesnt just means u have to make do with what u got.Why i grow outside free light cost nothing lol but with thta beign said when i can get a biggier inside grow area u best belive the cfls will trashed and a 400 hps will be got THG pretty much has converted me on them again just my 2 cents which is lot from a po boy form the south



I understand being broke--there are many of us that are having tough times now.  One of the things to remember, however, is that every single month you are paying twice as for electricity for the same number of lumens than if you had a HPS.  I believe that you can still get a 150W HPS for $20 + shipping.  And you can regularly pick up 400Ws on E-bay for under $100 total.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

My T5's 324 watts = 30,000 lums,,to replace that I would need 2 150 watt HPS= 30,000 lums Whats the point? What K does the HPS use that is better then what I am using? I am using 3000K tubes.
Im just curious. I keep hearing its all about the Lums and Color,,,so If I am using the same Lumens and K,,what is different? And I aint saying there isnt one,,I just dont know what it is,,, cause I dont own any HIDs.


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 12, 2009)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> ok i get what your saying bro and i am all for cfls if ur having ot use a small area where hid or hps wouldnt work,But u say u have 10 45 wat cfls hanging around u could buy a 150-250 hps and probly gain more lumens and use less energy then the 10 45 watters which equal 450 wats for 29k lumens in the long run u would save alot of money on the electirc bill and gain more light penetration with the extra hps for supplemental lighting over the cfls just my 2 cents


 
This is true...I do plan on investing in a HPS...The only reason I'm running THAT many CFL's is because, it was a cheap way to ensure more light, until i could afford proper lighting...Job market where i live BLOWS so, no extra fundage. So for about $30 dollars in supplies, i got that many lumens, versus spending $300 dollars I don't have until uncle sam gives me back some money. Anyway, i completely agree. I just made due with what was available on a wal-mart budget


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 12, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I understand being broke--there are many of us that are having tough times now. One of the things to remember, however, is that every single month you are paying twice as for electricity for the same number of lumens than if you had a HPS. I believe that you can still get a 150W HPS for $20 + shipping. And you can regularly pick up 400Ws on E-bay for under $100 total.


 
I am somewhat skeptical about buying ANYTHING off of ebay, after a couple of bad purchasing experiences. I'd rather just save up, and buy the correct things brand new, and make due with a slightly larger power bill for a couple months. I'm still only spending about $80  per month, for the time being. But you're right.....HPS is the way to go.

Edit: The only reason I have all those CFL's at any rate, like i said, is because i'm pooooor...and i could only afford to spend maybe 10 to 15 bucks at a time, as I could scrounge it. Scavanger grows rock! LOL I should have saved up and just waited to start the grow, but licenses only last for  12 months, and then you have to be able to afford renewal....which in the podunk town i'm in, could be difficult, as jobs are more rare than bigfoot


----------



## leafminer (Feb 12, 2009)

You can get some real ghetto deals on EBay; I tend to go for the industrial area ..... I bought a 400 watt ballast and lamp socket for $15. My 2 x 150HPS cost me around $15 each on EBay and that included the bell reflectors and 4 bulbs. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

Too bad you have had bad experiences on E-Bay.  I have purchased over 300 items on e-bay and only had one unpleasant experience (that didn't result in any money loss to me, just inconvenience).  I have got some killer deals on E-bay.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Too bad you have had bad experiences on E-Bay. I have purchased over 300 items on e-bay and only had one unpleasant experience (that didn't result in any money loss to me, just inconvenience). I have got some killer deals on E-bay.


Ebay and Amazon... I've saved a LOT of money. I price it everywhere and always find great deals online. You just can't be in a big hurry. Plus, it always feels cool getting delivered right to the house. No Walmart bumper-cars.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes im picking up a 400w mh/hps with ballast and reflector for 199 and some change on ebay from HTG


----------



## greenthumberish (Feb 13, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> yes im picking up a 400w mh/hps with ballast and reflector for 199 and some change on ebay from HTG


 
I noticed on HTG supply there's a 1000 watt kit for  239 or something  there around....i'd reckon that would be more effective..so thats what i'm saving for  dunno if it's too big for yer grow though, but for an extra 40 bucks you get 600 more watts of grow juice


----------

